

Design Books I've read and recommend - andreea_popescu
http://pxdotpt.com/blog/2014/1/11/design-books-ive-read-and-recommend

======
SixSigma
Missed one :

The Humane Interface: New Directions for Designing Interactive Systems (ISBN
0-201-37937-6) by Jef Raskin

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface)

